# Few Slates



## myingling (Apr 13, 2014)

Kind of redid how I build my slate calls bumped up to a 3 1/4 play surface from 3in and wood sound board

wormy chestnut











This one here is going to ride in my vest this season

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh yeah that sounds so real to me. Good sounding call and good technique. Looks good too great job thanks for the video.


----------

